
5 Tips for Building a Killer Consulting Business - drnewman
https://www.inc.com/scott-steinberg/how-to-build-a-consulting-business.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
if you ever only read 1 book about consulting, I warmly suggest Gerald M.
Weinberg's "The Secrets of Consulting"

It's a bit like diplomacy for engineers.

for those not familiar with Weinberg:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17716098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17716098)

[https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Consulting-Giving-Getting-
Suc...](https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Consulting-Giving-Getting-
Successfully/dp/0932633013)

